# Smashbox Photofinish vs MAC Prep + Prime



## anaibb (Jan 1, 2008)

HI!
I've been using Smashbox Photofinish for oily skin for the last months and would like to try MAC Prep +Prime for skin but would like to have some opinions before I buy one of them (I got a sample at Sephora for Photo finish as it was to expensive to buy without having it tested). What's your view on this one? Which one you think is the best?
Be good!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 2, 2008)

IMHO, stick with the Smashbox since it is made specifically for oily skin.  The MAC Prep + Prime is made for normal/combo skin and might not provide the oil control that you are looking for.  However, if you want SPF in your primer, the MAC Prep + Prime with SPF 50 is a good one--but again, it is not made specifically for oily skin and you might be disappointed in that area.  HTH!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Prep + Prime and I've been thinking about Smashbox because I have oily skin as well, and prep + prime doesn't help that much.  Granted, the makeup application is easier and it lays down better, but I'm sure Smashbox does that too.  If you've had luck with Smashbox I'd stick with that!


----------



## MACForME (Jan 2, 2008)

I was using Sue Devitt, until Sephora stopped carrying her line in their store. I just ABSOLUTLEY loved it.. So i got MAC Prep-N-Prime Face and I hate it.. This is the first and only product from MAC that makes me  break out like crazy. These tiny red bumps everywhere. I switched over to SmashBox and haven't had a problem. I'd buy Sue Devitt from the website, but the product is pricey enough and I'm cheap, so I hem and haw over the shipping charges.


----------



## frocher (Jan 2, 2008)

Smashbox is better imo.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 2, 2008)

While I haven't used P+P I have used and LOVE Smashbox's Primer. I love how it makes application much easier. I have very oily skin also.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_While I haven't used P+P I have used and LOVE Smashbox's Primer. I love how it makes application much easier. I have very oily skin also._

 
same here


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought MAC P&P, it wasn't a very good primer and It clogged my pores. Used it as a leg moisturizer. That was a bit over a year ago. I love Smashbox because its so full of dimethicone, it calms the skin, fills in the rough bits. Like waxing a car. I have used so many different brands of primer, but Smashbox is the very best, IMO.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 4, 2008)

I have P&P and don't use it often.. I don't think it does anything special for my skin, it DOESN'T control oil, and I'm suspicious that it breaks me out...


----------

